# Rodney Mill



## Zimbohere (Mar 14, 2018)

Afternoon Gents,

A friend wanted to sell me his Rodney Milling machine for the Myford Super seven bench lathe which I thought to get as they seem to be hard to find these days. It however is missing the "thingy a bob" drive cog coupler that attaches to the lathe spindle. After seeing a few photos from Johns site, Lathes UK.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## Zimbohere (Mar 15, 2018)

Here is a photo of the mill with the blue coupling device


----------



## jwmay (Mar 15, 2018)

I don’t have any help for you, but that is super neat! Thanks for buying your friends accessory and searching for that thingabob! Good luck in your search! I sure would like to see it work!


----------



## MozamPete (Mar 16, 2018)

Well worth buying - the missing coupling should be easy enough to make a replacement, appears to just be an internal spline ring.


----------



## pstemari (Mar 19, 2018)

McMaster should have an appropriate coupling off-the-shelf. They have a number of different styles of flexible shaft couplings.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 19, 2018)

Really cool!
I don't know nothing about Rodney or Myfords.
However, a google search for "rodney vertical mill" brought me multiple hits and some videos.
May or may not be helpful....
Please keep us posted.

Daryl
MN


----------



## MozamPete (Apr 5, 2018)

Stumbled across this which I had filed away, may be of some use.


----------



## DAT510 (Apr 5, 2018)

Here's a great video that shows the coupler and associated parts.  If the mill still has it's "drive" gear, it should be too hard to duplicate the coupler and lathe side drive gear.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 5, 2018)

After watching the video, I can tell you I’ve seen this type of coupling device used before. They are used to couple motors to conveyors on some machines we have at work. I, unfortunately don’t remember who makes them. But I will try to look into it tonight.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 5, 2018)

https://m.grainger.com/mobile/categ...sal-joints/power-transmission/ecatalog/N-1d92 

If you know the dimensions, I guess this would be a good place to look.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 5, 2018)

I think Lovejoy makes those.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 5, 2018)

This is labeled Nylign Reliance. Seems similar.


----------



## hermetic (Apr 6, 2018)

you could get up and running with several peices of small round bar and a jubilee clip!


----------

